# Offshore venice LA



## CaptEddie (Nov 17, 2014)

Been a while since my last report.  Fishing has been great though most of the year and the weather has kept me offshore plus when I have been home I have been spending more time with little kennedy then on the computer so gonna fit a lot of pics into this one.

Start with my best trip of the year and my worse trip of the year all in the last week.  The good one was an overnighter that we left around 1245 headed down river Got offshore to a light chop and overheard a little radio chatter about yellowfins swimming all around the boat got those capts on the horn and figured out where I needed to be and it was game on.  We were hand feeding 100 pound plus yf for the next 3 hours and we were 7 miles from south pass.

AS the sun went down we had both my boxes pretty much filled up and we were on our way back to the dock.  Hit the dock at 630 with an epic haul. of 6 yf between 106-165 and three others in the 70-90 pound range.





I went out this week though and it was pretty rough. Tried trolling cause it was too rough to live bait in and it was just off. Trolled 10 different rigs and only caught one bf and missed a wahoo to show for it.

Defintly my worst fishing day of the year.

The shrimpboat season was alright although I never got any superstuds we did get plenty in the 140-160 range and lots of 70-90 pounders.


----------

